# Revolution im Vorfachbau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## dorschman (7. November 2012)

gebt mal bitte bei you tube folgendes ein:

LYNX PRECISION COMPRESSION TECHNOLOGY 

die Frage ist: wie man an diese Teile rankommt ?  gibt
es momentan wahrscheinlich nur in UK 

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## fischer04 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Revolution im Vorfachbau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wo gibt es die Haken zu kaufen?
Im Netz konnte ich nichts finden.

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps im Vorraus


----------



## Franky (7. November 2012)

*AW: Revolution im Vorfachbau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.lynx-fishing.com/lynx-retailers/a-to-z-listing/

3 Pfund und aufwärts für so einfache Vorfächer, die man noch nicht einmal selbst bauen kann, ist schon ein Pfund...
Für mich gänzlich ungeeignet - ich werde beim selbst zusammenknoten bleiben. Bislang habe ich noch keinen Fisch wg. Schnurbruchs verloren!


----------



## dorschman (7. November 2012)

*AW: Revolution im Vorfachbau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Also der Hersteller ist :
http://www.lynx-fishing.com/

so wie es ausschaut werden die Komponenten nur in Fertig Riggs verbaut 
und koennen nicht separat erworben werden. Aber ich werde mich weiter schlau machen und berichten


----------



## doc040 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Revolution im Vorfachbau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Moi Dorschmann, haben die primitiven Jungs dir mal wieder was gezeigt? Mfg doc040


----------



## fischer04 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Revolution im Vorfachbau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Danke Dorschmann, solltest Du fündig werden bitte berichte!

Gruß aus Lübeck


----------



## dorschman (7. November 2012)

*AW: Revolution im Vorfachbau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@doc40 zugegeben gibt es in uk eine paar sehr innovative Firmen im bereich vorfach-komponenten. Was aber nicht bedeutet das die Englaender besonders filigrane Angler sind. Ausserdem kann man das Brandungsangeln in Tidengewaessern ueberhaupt nicht mit unserem ostsee-Brandungsangeln vergleichen. Die Englaender die  ich in Norge kennengelernt habe angeln viel einfacher als wir hier.  century peitsche durchgehend 70er schlagschnur pulley pennel rigg mit zusatzhaken viel Fleisch drauf und raus die Maus sie fischen zumeist nur mit einer Rute und wechseln viel oefter den Angelplatz. Also filigran war da gar nichts. Und das sie diese wabbelstoecker mit den kleinen multis fischen liegt vieleicht auch daran, dass sie es nicht besser wissen bzw. Anders kennen. Wir haben unseren guide mal eine vercelli spyra mit ner technium mgs zum fischen gegeben, der hat diese kombo nur unter traenen wieder hergegeben.


----------



## xbxmxnn (7. November 2012)

*AW: Revolution im Vorfachbau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> century peitsche durchgehend 70er schlagschnur pulley pennel rigg mit zusatzhaken viel Fleisch drauf und raus die Maus sie fischen zumeist nur mit einer Rute und wechseln viel oefter den Angelplatz. Also filigran war da gar nichts. Und das sie diese wabbelstoecker mit den kleinen multis fischen liegt vieleicht auch daran, dass sie es nicht besser wissen bzw. Anders kennen



??? Reden wir hier gerade von Century-Karpfenruten, oder hattest Du einfach noch nie eine in der Hand?


----------



## dorschman (7. November 2012)

*AW: Revolution im Vorfachbau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Unser guide in norge fischte eine century tip tornado sport und eine penn 525 multi
Ich weiss dass diese ruten eine grosse fangemeinde haben 
Und will sie auch um Gottes willen nicht schlecht reden. Ich persoenlich kann diesen stoeckern jedoch nichts abgewinnen und finde die vercelli spyra wirkt dagegen wie eine rute von einem anderen stern aber wie gesagt dass ist meine ganz persoenliche meinung (und wahrscheinlich auch sehr einsame)   Bitte keine Ruten Rollen Diskussion wir wollen ueber diese neue vorfachkomponente sprechen.  In,irgendeiner kutter & kueste soll gestanden haben,
Dass die Huelsen und die Zange demnaechst separat auf den markt kommen bin mal gespannt


----------



## Rosi (10. November 2012)

*AW: Revolution im Vorfachbau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Naja, der Knoten ist doch garnicht richtig gebunden. Also es ist kein Clinch, das Ende fehlt. Kein Wunder das der nicht hält. Warum die Monofile in dem Haken halten soll, wird nicht gezeigt.
Werbung ist immer so vielversprechend


----------



## riecken (11. November 2012)

*AW: Revolution im Vorfachbau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Für die Brandung halte ich es für schwach sin ! wie oben schon geschrieben hatte ich da auch noch nie einen abris...
ich wieß grade nich was eine 40er z.b. hat selbst wenn es 10kg sind und ÜBER 50% vom knoten weg sind sind da noch3-5 kg tragkraft und das riecht doch ! wobei 50% bei einer 40er glaube ich nicht ganz da die schnur einfach dicker ist ! reden wir von 20er sage ich sofort ja !


----------

